
Don't quit that programming career because of AI - dgacmu
https://da-data.blogspot.com/2016/05/dont-quit-that-programming-career-yet.html
======
sharemywin
I got all worried about companies outsourcing sent all kinds of money in
business ventures. by far my best investment has been my programming skills.

